# Grass Pickerel



## TheSonicMarauder

have any of you ever caught one of these? i was at tinkers creek state park today trying to catch some bass and i noticed a couple small pike lookin fish which i can only see being grass pike due to their size............iono just found them neat and was wondering what you could catch them on.


i know i know..... who makes a post about the smallest member of the pike family...how dumb is that!.... but the little ones need some love too


----------



## jiggin'fool

yeah.... mogadore has a few of them.... I had never caught one before and one spring I was out with my dad and he and I both caught one!about 18 inches on both fish!


----------



## TheSonicMarauder

those are unusually large grass pickerel.... ODNR as well as other DNR's say grass pike very rarely exceed 12" you sure you didnt catch chain pickerel?


----------



## johnboy111711

there are also limited numbers of muskie in mogadore, could have been that, but 90% sure they aren't chain pickerel


----------



## TheSonicMarauder

i want one for my 75G aquarium.. especially since my pacu just died and i found a site that sellsem too as well as some sunfish (pumpkinseed bluegill even crappie) and fingerling LM bass for aquarium use i think itd be kinda neat to have my own pike eventhough it'd be a grass pike


----------



## hardwaterfan

sonic, i was fishing there 2 seasons ago (ice fishing) and saw one of those little guys attack my jig/waxie. it was simply amazing.

(watching my jig on an aqua vu)

first he swooped in and really smacked it hard. i had him on for a second but it got off. if i hadnt had the camera i never would have guessed it was any kind of pike.

after i had lost it, the amazing thing was that a few moments later he came in for another look, this time much more cautiously. he put his nose right on the bait. i cant remember now if he bit it again or not but it was a really cool thing to see on the camera.

i had no idea how big it was (cams dont give you any perspective), now i do  it looked like a much bigger fish on cam but didnt feel heavy.

maybe try some tiny jigs and a waxie??? i was probably using something like a fatboy jig in a bright color such as chart.


----------



## Whaler

According to the Freshawater Fishing Hall of Fame the all tackle world record Grass Pickerel weighed 1 pound and was caught in Dewart Lake , Indiana on 609-90 . Ohio doesn't even keep records on them.


----------



## Bamboo Jones

I have a pair in my 55g tank at the house. You can catch them on anything under the sun, however rosey red minnows seem to work the best. Use a little ice jig. The are a riot in the tank during feeding time. They also bite me every time I put my hand in the tank.


----------



## TheSonicMarauder

lol so i take it they are wild then huh lol


----------



## jiggin'fool

sonic maybe it was a chain pickerel... I thought they were the same thing! I also had a small one through the ice off the island at congress lake rd! forgot about that one he was about 8 inches!


----------



## TheSonicMarauder

chains are different its red fin's and grass that are practically the same species with the only difference being apparent.... red fins have red fins grass' fins are just about clear....


i wanna catch my first northern sometime soon....the ones at breakneck have been picky this year or have taken my chubs off the hooks..grrrr and i just cant get them to bite on the hoga


----------



## jiggin'fool

there is one hole I always get one at whenever I am there.... off of lakewood....not the real big hole but the one just downstream.... I almost always get one there or get bit off! and this is with lures..... bass assasins, flukes or spinnerbaits!


----------



## TheSonicMarauder

if yer comin from hodgson and you get to the bridge, the hole on the left side is about 10' deep accroding to my smartcast, but if you head down towards the beaver dam/fallin tree acros the creek.... there is a submerged log that is home to a couple them near 20 inches........a couple kids got lucky with them ....also ive had quite a few bite a little upstream from that beaver dam too


----------



## liquidsoap

TheSonicMarauder said:


> i want one for my 75G aquarium.. especially since my pacu just died and i found a site that sellsem too as well as some sunfish (pumpkinseed bluegill even crappie) and fingerling LM bass for aquarium use i think itd be kinda neat to have my own pike eventhough it'd be a grass pike


We did the exact same thing with the exact same type of fish. We caught them in a creek, pretty much every cast we would use crickets and theyd kick around on top the water and would catch a pike or pickyrl about 6-10" everytime. I would give the exact location of the creek but Its highly highly classified.  

Naaa its one of them creeks under the road's you see when you are out in norwalk. 
You also catch big creek chub and when I mean big I think they eat the pike for breakfest!!!!!! :B

O yea we put a few in a tank, died a few months later. And put alot in my buddies pond!!!! That was 4 years ago when we put em in there. Either the bass ate them or they are :B. 
We went back in september and caught about 30 or 40 and let them all swim to be caught again by us!


----------



## AndroDoug

Here is a pic of a Grass Pike I caught at Mogadore last year. Caught him east of Congress Lake rd. He ran almost a foot long! Damn near trophy for that species!


----------



## Whaler

Nice fish Andro !


----------



## TheSonicMarauder

i heard those little guys have teeth just like their big cousins heh

from what ive been reading.. these little guys are a blast on ultra light tackle

andro what did you catch him on?


----------



## buckeye6

what kind of pike are in ladue res. for the last 3-4 yrs,everytime i take my dad,he catched 1. today it was 21 inches. he told me it looks like the northern he use to catch in canada,but he said they call them grass pike at ladue. after reading this i dont think so being it was 21 inches


----------



## TheSonicMarauder

most likely northern pike... since ladue connects somewhere to the hoga thats probably how they got there 

northerns are pretty much the prodominant species of pike of that size in ohio.... theres some places that have chain pickerels and then you have yer muskies that get a little bigger then northerns

grass pike.... no matter was state or country ur in very rarely exceed 12" so chances are yer dad caught a northern pike


----------



## gulfvet

Are they in any of the waters in Southwest Ohio? I'm looking to expand the number of species I have caught on my fly rod this year.


----------



## Bass knuckles

I believe they are gar, we used to catch them in tinkers years back


----------



## Dennis Mariner

jiggin'fool said:


> yeah.... mogadore has a few of them.... I had never caught one before and one spring I was out with my dad and he and I both caught one!about 18 inches on both fish!


*I'd say those where Chain Pickerel being that long *


----------

